# Zelda vs Midna



## easpa (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer Midna, but what about you?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna ftw.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna is a cooler character.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

I mean, come on! A little twilight creature who turns from evil to good, or a princess whos in pretty much every game?


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna.


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

ZELDA. HOW DARE YOU BETRAY HIM....


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

Zelda.


----------



## easpa (Dec 23, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> ZELDA. HOW DARE YOU BETRAY HIM....


Zelda is a girl. -_-


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh wow that was embarrasing. ._. MIdna. XD


----------



## easpa (Dec 23, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Oh wow that was embarrasing. ._. MIdna. XD


You're not a fan, are you? XD


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep thinking Link is Zelda, because my little sister keeps saying that. XD But I dont like Zelda, but Midna just a little because she's cool.    But when you mean "prefer", in which way? Like skills?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna cant do anything
while zelda can actually fight


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Midna. Unless your talking about ST Zelda, then her.
@Icarus, I don't care about skills, Midna is one of the few Zelda characters with a personality, and Zelda's only skill is archery.


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

So lets put it this way. Midna is useless, she pisses me off too, but she's pretty. Zelda is ugly, but can fight. ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> So lets put it this way. Midna is useless, she pisses me off too, but she's pretty. Zelda is ugly, but can fight. ;D


Midna has magic powers and the fused shadows.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda has magic
Is in the title
in nearly every game


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT SHE DOESNT USE IT IN THE GAME. ._. The only thing she helps you with is warping things, warping you and when your a beast help you jump. -_- (twilight princess)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda up until ST: Herpa derp i'm a princess with a generic personality come save me Link.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 23, 2009)

Zelda!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just look at Zelda in TP, she's emotionless and bland through the entire game, even Link had more of a personality than her.


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Just look at Zelda in TP, she's emotionless and bland through the entire game, even ]Link has more personality then anyone in the game. ._. Except the baby in Twilight. (Malo?)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

A character showing up in just one game isn't enough. D;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Ok you win


----------



## Wish (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this.   >_<


----------



## Kyle (Dec 23, 2009)

They are both sexy, Midna though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> They are both sexy, Midna though.


Imp or Human?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Human, dawg.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imp Midna is hotter.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidconfused: 
bsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbs


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>notbsnotbsnotbs</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Nic (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mega, don't be postin` that porno ya` here?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's official art.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 23, 2009)

Imp Midna.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 23, 2009)

Navi. And also, Zelda's Sheik therefore she's better than both of those.


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

I just looooooooove me some Midna


----------

